# 1964 Sears Suburban 725



## hfb1957 (Mar 13, 2017)

I have a problem with the idler on my tractor that runs off the 1/2x27 inch belt at the transmission on the back. It is called a Flanged bearing and arm on page 15 of the original owners manual and part number 2. The picture isn't very good so I was wondering if someone could take a picture of theirs and send it to me. I have the parts but I'm not sure how it goes together. My email address is [email protected] if you have a photo. Or even better if someone here has one for sale please let me know. Thanks Henry


----------

